# Problem beim Start eines Programmes



## Ralle (24 Januar 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen, was das hier bedeuten könnte? Diese Meldung erscheint, wenn ich ein Programm (VisiSet.exe) unter  meinem WinXPProf SP2 starten will.
Bei einem Kollegen funktioniert es (Auch WinXPProf SP2). Die Dateien user32.dll und HHCTRL.OCX sind auf beiden Rechnern identisch.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Schau mal ...*

Hallo Ralle,

guck mal hier nach :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935448/

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## eYe (24 Januar 2008)

Das hier sieht doch vielversprechend aus 

http://www.tippscout.de/rthdcpl-user32-speicher-verschoben-hhctrlocx_tipp_3506.html


----------



## vierlagig (24 Januar 2008)

JFGI 

http://www.notebookers.de/notebook-news/sonstiges/illegales-verschieben-einer-system-dll/


----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2008)

Danke, es hat geklappt, nun funktioniert das Programm bei mir. Ich hatte schon alles probiert, Virenscanner, Spybot S+D, Firewall aus, aber das wars nun .


----------

